# Paid Access? Would you do it?



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm just curious right now.

Given the growth of MartialTalk, I was wondering if folks thought it was worth anything to them.

As we grow, it gets more expensive to continue to cover the costs of hosting, maintainence, and growth. Advertising covers most, but not all the expenses. 

My question is, would you pay to access MT, and if so, how much?

Thank you for your feed back.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2003)

To head off a few concerns, I'm just "thinking out loud" as it were, fishing for member feedback.

This is a multiple-choice poll, so if more than 1 option fits, please, pick em.

Also, feel free to PM or email me any concerns or suggestions you might want kept confidential.

Again, Thank you!

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2003)

Heh..I knew this would happen... Got 3 folks already who asked "When you going pay?"

I'm not.

At least, not right now, and not anytime soon.  I'm simply doing a quick 'dude in the street' survey, and will be removing this later today.

Its a thought, and I figured I'd bounce it out amongst y'all for some feedback.

So, don't worry.


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 14, 2003)

It's reasonable.  I don't see anything wrong with it...


----------



## rachel (Apr 14, 2003)

If I had to I would. It's a nice place to find out info and learn things and chat with good people who have the same common interest.A love of the martial arts.


----------



## D_Brady (Apr 14, 2003)

If you can find a place where there is a lot of useful information about training or teaching, any type of networking a fee is not unheard of. 

 If you have logged on 20hrs and not picked up $10 worth of info then you've done something wrong or you need to open your eyes.

 I think this site has been an ideal place to share info and find out your not alone in what ever situation you might be in.

 This forum is by far one of the most valuable and professionable but thanks to some of you not too professionable and thats good.

 You have a place to share, learn, relax, and vent ; hey not bad.
 If the was a small fee of $10 payable by credit, debit, paypal, or money order I think if you really go through this forum from the beginng to the present, IMHO you would it to be worth it.

 Respectfully,
  Dan Brady


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't even pay for online porn!  PM me I have a project for you that might offset some of the costs.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 14, 2003)

Given your track record when dealing with some of the morons that have posted here on a more than a few occasions and 1 of your Moderators observable contempt for me I would not.
The membership and moderating standards would have to go waaaay up before I would even entertain the thought of paying to post here..
Moderators would need to Moderate some of the BS that is laid down which would require a more in depth knowledge of martial arts. 
Also something along the lines of no 12th dan Grand Pooh Ba Soke-doke High and Migthy Masters of their own bullshinto styles they invented last weekend after reading Grappler & Black Beltas well as keeping your word after you have given it instead of being effected by the lobbying efforts of a certain moderator.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 14, 2003)

Bob,

Honest.  I think if you put a PayPal donation button up on the main nav with a pre-set $2 donation amount, you would probably make a lot more than you might if you ran some of us off with a fee.

Try that first.  I would not want to pay for this (I'm already a sponsor), but I would not mind dropping $2 after I got some good stuff from the board.  Like the time I printed 30 pages of Mr. C's QnA thread for my notebook.  I might have donated more than once for that.

Man, bet me he sends me a bill now for his "piece of the action."

Uh, oh.

Come to think of it, I did become a sponsor because I thought this was a great place.  Maybe you could also sell more sponsorships or somethign. Or sell little "MartialTalk is Great Buttons" for members to buy or something.

I got more ideas.  Let me know if you want more.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Bob,
> 
> Honest.  I think if you put a PayPal donation button up on the main nav with a pre-set $2 donation amount, you would probably make a lot more than you might if you ran some of us off with a fee.
> ...



Great ideas.  I'd donate on occasion.


----------



## Kroy (Apr 14, 2003)

I think if it came down to the crunch, most of us would pay.Even the ones who say they wouldnt.


----------



## rachel (Apr 14, 2003)

I agree. People will pay because they don't want to lose this.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 14, 2003)

I think a donate button is a good idea- or tee shirts that aren't powder blue  

But I also don't even pay for porn. I have a few thousand dollars' of medical bills I'm trying not to think about right now.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I agree. People will pay because they don't want to lose this. *




I dont think they would.
There are so many boards like this out there now of equal or better quality that I think most people would just move to another board that was free.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *I dont think they would.
> There are so many boards like this out there now of equal or better quality that I think most people would just move to another board that was free. *



If you think there are better boards out there why are you still here?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *If you think there are better boards out there why are you still here? *



Mainly to bug you. 

Broad, you have had a lot of hostility towards me in PMs or email and sometimes on this board publicly for some time you either need to work it out or just forget about it. 

I post on several boards.....some are better.....some are about the same.....do I have to limit myself to just one?
Besides, some of my good friends post here........is that a problem?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 14, 2003)

only because this place is more social than learning.  

If this was a technical forum where the talk was more towards learning, than socializing.  I would definely pay, but as there is so much goofing around going on on here,  WHICH I'm not saying is a bad thing, I don't think it's fair to have to pay for idol chatter.

Perhaps you could move the technical section to a paying area.  Those that just want to chat can chat for free, maybe as the general question about thier arts, but if people want some more serious discussions about the Art in question.  They could be a member of that paying section.  

Just an idea, and my 2 cents.

Dot


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *only because this place is more social than learning.
> 
> If this was a technical forum where the talk was more towards learning, than socializing.  I would definely pay, but as there is so much goofing around going on on here,  WHICH I'm not saying is a bad thing, I don't think it's fair to have to pay for idol chatter.
> ...




Good idea but how about thisrun it like a magazine and have people write articles and get paid for it. Earlier I suggested running a Board like a magazine called The Asian Journal of Martial Arts.
You could also have a section for fellow marital arts people to critique/comment on the articles. 
Some of the articles I have read on here are rather good and could just as easily be put in a magazineothers I have read are pure garbage.
Having it run like a magazine would make it easier to cut down on the junk that gets posted and make more room for quality discussion.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Good idea but how about thisrun it like a magazine and have people write articles and get paid for it. Earlier I suggested running a Board like a magazine called The Asian Journal of Martial Arts.
> You could also have a section for fellow marital arts people to critique/comment on the articles.
> Some of the articles I have read on here are rather good and could just as easily be put in a magazineothers I have read are pure garbage.
> Having it run like a magazine would make it easier to cut down on the junk that gets posted and make more room for quality discussion. *



Who would determine what is useful.  Not everybody finds the same things to be what they are looking for.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Who would determine what is useful.  Not everybody finds the same things to be what they are looking for. *



Most people dont find every page of a magazine particularly enlightening and useful but they do find certain articles more useful than othersI guess they will just have to glance through it and decide if they want to buy just like they would a magazine.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 14, 2003)

I think that the reason you have as many people as you do is because it's free.

If you charged as little as $10/year, you would likely lose 70% of your members...and you would then lose more of your advertisers because the potential market has shrunk...I think you would lose money by charging a fee. Ultimately, you might make that up by attracting a more serious audience...but who knows how long that would take?

Also, you would need to offer more than just a place to exchange ideas...

In the YiLiQuan Association, we pay $25 annually...that entitles us to train at any YiLi facility, with any YiLi instructor...and we get weekly lectures by Sifu Starr (mini articles by e-mail)...we also get a reduced fee for seminars sponsored by the Association (if you go to more than one seminar, you usually recover your annual fee)...

A similar structure could work here, but WHO will write your articles?

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2003)

We are actually in the process of doing something similar.  I'm looking for people willing to write articles specifically for inclusion in the Library (which will be totally redesigned to the new format).

The biggest question still is though, would folks pay for it, or just go elsewhere?

The porn comparision is fitting, I think.  Why buy a Playboy when you can download it from alt.binaries.*?  Or hop onto this weeks P2P program?

There are over a hundred other boards, some bigger, some more popular, some better, some worse.  Why would folks pay for MT when they cant just get similar info elsewhere for free?

My problem is, I need to cover growing operating costs.  I'd prefer not to charge the members as it violates part of my own ideas on forum openness.

I'm also not interested in payPal as I've heard too many issues about them.  But, member contributions would work..but outside of paypal, how?

Another thing is, as much as I'd love to make a buck or 2 from folks, I'd prefer to give you something tangible in return.  Hense the advertizeing, sponsorships and tee shirts.


:asian:


----------



## Zepp (Apr 14, 2003)

You might get me to donate $2 or so every so often, but regular fees would be pretty much be the last you would see of me.

Maybe you could charge people for rights to upload content to the site (like videos and such)?

Another idea is to let people write articles for MT, and put a PayPal "tipping jar" on the page with the article.  If a reader wants, they can tip a certain amount, and MT splits the money with the author of that article.

I've seen sites do that with fiction.  It might work here.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 14, 2003)

Sorry for getting off topic here, but someone complained about my avatar to the staff here on MT.  Since it was brought up to be that the person did not like my avatar I changed it, I hope they like the new one.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> My problem is, I need to cover growing operating costs.  I'd prefer not to charge the members as it violates part of my own ideas on forum openness.
> *



Have you given much thought to becoming a male prostitute?


----------



## chufeng (Apr 14, 2003)

Zepp,

Why would I pay to UPLOAD things that I've worked on???

That makes no sense.

..and if I'm going to write an article, I would want more than "tips" in return...

Everything I've offered, so far, has been absolutely free...and I'm OK with that; but, if this forum goes for a fee, I'll ask for a reasonable compensation for my work (not on the forum, but for articles)...that only makes sense.

Your idea seems as outrageous as the guy who wants you to pay him $10,000 to fight him...duh, excuse me, but....you figure it out.

Kaith, if you are going to solicit articles from people with a significant number of years under their belt and then charge the readership, HOW are you going to compensate the authors?

I'm not trying to stir up trouble...just something to think about.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *But I also don't even pay for porn.*



I think I'm in love!  :ladysman:

You just gotta love a woman like Jill - she likes martial arts *and* online porn!  What more could a man want???

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Jill, call me if you ever get out to Washington state...  

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## chufeng (Apr 14, 2003)

RSK,

That's simply frightening...

chufeng


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2003)

See, you hit it right on the head there.  Why should I bust my *** to write something, donate it, and let someone else get the reward?

As I said initially, I was just fishing for ideas.  Theres actually a few good ones in here for expanding the site to add more content.

Regarding charging for access, nah.  Its gonna stay free.
I think the key is to bring in enough traffic to make the advertizing work better.

Purhaps something like the 'tips' jar would work, once I find a reliable and easy way to do it.  At certain donation levels you recieve some form of reconization as a supporter?

Or I can get those PBS folks on the job and really rake in the bucks.


I mean, I can't live off selling RyuShiKan autographed pictures of my stones now, can I?  (Then again.....)


----------



## chufeng (Apr 14, 2003)

Yiliquan1,

Back in your cage...and the next time you pee on the carpet it will be the newspaper, do you understand???

 
chufeng


----------



## chufeng (Apr 14, 2003)

Jill666,

Sorry, I think the dribbleglass picture got Yiliquan1 stirred up...

This has nothing to do with YiLiQuan the art...just the weird things that some of our followers do...

Humor him and he's harmless.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Kirk (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *See, you hit it right on the head there.  Why should I bust my *** to write something, donate it, and let someone else get the reward?
> 
> As I said initially, I was just fishing for ideas.  Theres actually a few good ones in here for expanding the site to add more content.
> ...



Not all writers write EVERY article for the sole purpose of getting
paid.  When I was a stand up comic, I'd do free shows often,
to "get my name out there".


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2003)

The magazine model is interesting--it leaves a variety of options, as long as the authors are compensated. That would be worthwhile 'premium' content, presumably at a fraction of the cost of e.g. Black Belt.

The male prostitution approach may need more work. But if Saddam Hussein can have plastic surgery, why not Bob Hubbard?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2003)

I think theres a few differences between me and Saddam...

1- I'm cuter
2- I'm a lot FN poorer

and most important..

I'm not burried under 100 tons of rubble thinking maybe, just maybe, I shoulda taken that extended exile-vacation.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 15, 2003)

Kirk,

I agree with you on that point...but how many Free shows are you willing to do?

If this is a free forum, and everyone has an equal voice and access, then I'm willing to share all day long...but if someone is getting paid for me to post my ideas??? That won't go very far.

Truth is, I doubt that I have much to offer the advanced practitioner...he/she has already gotten into the heart of their art.

But, maybe I can share some ideas with new people...and those who are still establishing a base within their own art...

It is unlikely that those people would pay to enter a website when other free access sites are available...and then we'd just be a bunch of old cronies sharing stories...

I think this website has more to offer those that lurk and occasionally jump in than thosae who arer already well established in their prospective art...

Am I going to start kempo? No.
Are you going to start YiLi? I doubt it (but you are welcome).
Is KempoTess going to start western boxing ???

You get my drift...this forum is about exchanging ideas...about trying to see the common ground between the arts.

It's not about recruiting (except that Kaith, et al, would like to recruit more to the website) others to your art...

Occaisonally someone with overinflated credentials and a HUGE amount of self-importance comes along...is it distracting? YES...but that person is still allowed to be here, as long as he/she doesn't violate the rules...will that person draw fire from some of us? YES...but then, they deserve it...especially when they are unable to produce a viable source of their MASTERSHIP...
Even the greatest masters never acknowledged themselves as such...in fact they were quite humble...

I've rambled on enough...
I've read that us YiLi folks can get long-winded.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *I've read that us YiLi folks can get long-winded.*



Ya think?  

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Ya think?
> 
> Gambarimasu.
> :asian: :tank: :asian: *



Compared to the War & Peace length posts by a certain SenseiXXXX youz guyz posts are just a sneeze


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Humor him and he's harmless.*



*Mostly* harmless, thank you very much...

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Mostly harmless, thank you very much...
> 
> Gambarimasu.
> :asian: :tank: :asian: *



I think I am one of the few folks, if not the only one, to ever see Matt Tequila Stone. 

But I won't go there...........


----------



## Yari (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm on the "other " side of the world and at the same time I pratice an art that is not represted very well on this board. And alot of people have there own niché (sp?). I'm not copmlaining about that, just telling the facts. But if I had to pay to access this site I would pretty much drop coming.

I like the idea of donation, but I probably wouldn't use it beacuse it would hit my blind eye. I just wouldn't see it after a while.

Maybe paid access for articles?
Or video footage?
Or combining that poeple ordered though advertises they help both the advetiser and MT. Try Koryu.com they have an agreement with Barnes&Noble. So I try to buy my books through Koryu just to support them. Doesn't cost me more, but helps them.


/Yari


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *I think I am one of the few folks, if not the only one, to ever see Matt Tequila Stone.
> 
> But I won't go there........... *



Let's *NOT* go there...  I still remember bits and pieces of that night.  Lots of fun, but there are some things I'd rather have not done...

Wow.  And the day after...  Ick.

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Let's NOT go there...  I still remember bits and pieces of that night.  Lots of fun, but there are some things I'd rather have not done...
> 
> Wow.  And the day after...  Ick.
> ...




I was fresh as a daisy the next day. 
You on the other hand had to do colors at the crack of dawnI am just wondering what colors you actually saw.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm poor. Nuff said :shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Purhaps something like the 'tips' jar would work, once I find a reliable and easy way to do it.  At certain donation levels you recieve some form of reconization as a supporter?
> *



Hey Good Idea Kaith, it's certainly a way to get rid of the rest of those t-shirts.    hee hee.

Dot


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 15, 2003)

I would prefer to have an option to donate 2 bucks every now and then.  If PAY PAL is not an option, what are some other products that are for online payments?

Verisign?

-Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm reevaluating the paypal idea as my information on them has turned out to be outdated.

Right now, I've got a couple alternative options on raising the cash needed to continue to maintain and expand MT that won't require an "admission" fee.

So, While there may be some form of 'premium' content set up at a later date, forum access will remain free.

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *You just gotta love a woman like Jill -*



I tend to agree that Jill has a good way with words here. She livens the place up with witt. She can be really funny and serious in the same post. You don't get that often with people.

Lastly, I'm not trying to make a pass at Jill. I'm just pointing out facts that her posts are different coming from a woman's point of view. Keep posting Jill and I'll keep reading.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm poor. Nuff said :shrug: *



So am I, however MT keeps me from doing other stuff on my computer.


----------



## Seig (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So am I, however MT keeps me from doing other stuff on my computer. *


From what I have been told, that porn can get real expensive....


----------



## Seig (Apr 16, 2003)

Some of us pay to sponsor MT and have even bought some of the baby blue shirts just to help support this place.  So, the rest of you dead beats get off your heineys, shut your mouths and open your wallets.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Some of us pay to sponsor MT and have even bought some of the baby blue shirts just to help support this place.  So, the rest of you dead beats get off your heineys, shut your mouths and open your wallets. *



Good point Seig, although I dont wear a baby blue T-shirt I hope I have gave the staff of MT a couple of good ideas.


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Good point Seig, although I dont wear a baby blue T-shirt I hope I have gave the staff of MT a couple of good ideas. *



Or pink speedos!


----------



## Seig (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Or pink speedos! *


I bet Billy Lear would buy a pink speedo with the MT logo on it!


----------



## J-kid (Apr 17, 2003)

I am still in high school and dont have much cash to spair .
What would i do if you added the charge.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 17, 2003)

I think you should sell Martial Talk Shirts and stuff on Cafepress.com

I use them to sell Ninja Tshirts and Mugs and stuff.  (PM me if you want the link... ahem cheap shameless plug)

Basicaly It wouldnt cost you ANYTHING, and youd make a couple bucks from each sale... That way the people who want to donate can, AND also they recieve somthing cool in return...

I Personaly would buy a Martial Talk shirt or Coffe Mug if it had a cool logo...

Anyhow, just a thought.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 17, 2003)

CafePress only does white teeshirts. Thats 1 major problem with them.  The other items are currently being looked at.  I set up a shop there about 2 weeks back, and am only waiting on my own order (to check out the quality) before taking the link live.

I do have a small number of the original MT tee shirts still available.  They are $10US each, + S/H.  Sm, Md, Lg, XL only.


----------



## Seig (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *I am still in high school and dont have much cash to spair .
> What would i do if you added the charge. *


Maybe you could work off your dues......We could always use a janitor...


----------



## Seig (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *CafePress only does white teeshirts. Thats 1 major problem with them.  The other items are currently being looked at.  I set up a shop there about 2 weeks back, and am only waiting on my own order (to check out the quality) before taking the link live.
> 
> I do have a small number of the original MT tee shirts still available.  They are $10US each, + S/H.  Sm, Md, Lg, XL only. *


Hey Sports Fans, for you Full Figured ones out there, those XLs are pretty big!  I'd say they are about the size of a normal 2x!
Start buying!


----------



## J-kid (Apr 18, 2003)

Seig i wish that wasnt a joke so i could get some $$$$$$


----------



## J-kid (Apr 18, 2003)

For some reason i always choose the most expesive hobbies.
Traveling
Mixed Martial Arts
Paintballing
Video games for computer and for Xbox.
And the Most expesive of all Girls.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'm just curious right now.
> 
> Given the growth of MartialTalk, I was wondering if folks thought it was worth anything to them.
> ...



Well, geez, I'm still waiting for my "Dark Side Apprentice Certificate! Let's not get too far ahead of ourselves!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, geez, I'm still waiting for my "Dark Side Apprentice Certificate! Let's not get too far ahead of ourselves! *




You mean you've been training people for the Darkside without a license  

Shame on you Castillo.......Shame on you :disgust:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You mean you've been training people for the Darkside without a license
> 
> Shame on you Castillo.......Shame on you :disgust: *



Hold on there, Lord Sidious (Kaith) said I could be a lowly apprentice for the low fee of $59.95, and would receive a certificate upon completion. I'm still waiting!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

The certs been here for a few months....I don't remember getting the check though.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *The certs been here for a few months....I don't remember getting the check though.
> 
> *



Stinking U.S. Post Office........it's in the mail!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hold on there, Lord Sidious (Kaith) said I could be a lowly apprentice for the low fee of $59.95, and would receive a certificate upon completion. I'm still waiting! *



Your evil deeds and underhanded tactics have improved vastly and you are showing much progress.  But you can't go using them on the guy trying to certify you.  That out of state, third person, bad check can't be used to purchase this certificate.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Your evil deeds and underhanded tactics have improved vastly and you are showing much progress.  But you can't go using them on the guy trying to certify you.  That out of state, third person, bad check can't be used to purchase this certificate. *



Oh....ok, now I understand, what Mr. Conatser meant when he said, "Money Laundering!"


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hold on there, Lord Sidious (Kaith) said I could be a lowly apprentice for the low fee of $59.95, and would receive a certificate upon completion. I'm still waiting! *




Hold up......Are you saying that Kaith is in charge of the Darkside?


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hold up......Are you saying that Kaith is in charge of the Darkside?  *



If you wanna stay on his good side, YES! 

That, or you can have some Stormtroopers visit you in the early AM!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hold up......Are you saying that Kaith is in charge of the Darkside?  *



Now you're catching up.  Next time we'll post a speedometer so we'll know if were going to fast for you.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *If you wanna stay on his good side, YES!
> 
> That, or you can have some Stormtroopers visit you in the early AM! *




Interesting..........How would the Darkside feel about recruiting a certain MOBster


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Interesting..........How would the Darkside feel about recruiting a certain MOBster  *



We got one already, JDenz, aka , The "Buffalo Bunch!":2pistols:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *We got one already, JDenz, aka , The "Buffalo Bunch!":2pistols: *



Sounds scary :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Interesting..........How would the Darkside feel about recruiting a certain MOBster  *



I thought you were already in the group!! You and that crabby claw thing you have for an avatar?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *If you wanna stay on his good side, YES*



And here I thought you were in charge.   You're just a lowly peon like the rest of us??????:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And here I thought you were in charge.   You're just a lowly peon like the rest of us??????:rofl: *



Exactly, here at MT, everyone throws their dirty uniforms at me, and I get to wash them...........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Exactly, here at MT, everyone throws their dirty uniforms at me, and I get to wash them........... *



well hey, I'll give you one more.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *well hey, I'll give you one more. *



Wonderful............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wonderful............ *



 

Did you get my yahoo message???


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> 
> Did you get my yahoo message??? *



No, I didn't. When was it?


----------



## Elfan (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I do have a small number of the original MT tee shirts still available.  They are $10US each, + S/H.  Sm, Md, Lg, XL only. *



Do you have a pic of what they look like?


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought you were already in the group!! You and that crabby claw thing you have for an avatar? *




I am?! COOL!  

Maybe now I can take over Martial talk


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, I didn't. When was it? *



2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Maybe now I can take over Martial talk   *



I don't think so.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Do you have a pic of what they look like? *



Note- Model not for sale.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

Talk about advertising......The shirt is a nasty colour though.....maybe a darker Blue


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Note- Model not for sale.  *



Not cool, this is what they call,"Bait and Switch!" I protest!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

Kaith,
You better try to keep her out away from the general public.

Oh and.. um...MOB.:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

I've got better pics...but, I can't post em here. 


She is an EPAK BlackBelt....and an Orange in Modern Arnis...has taken some extra stuff too.... the General Public should worry..."Thats no Ordinary Rabbit"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I've got better pics...but, I can't post em here.*



Ah, 'ya dirty dog.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

http://rustaz.com

I'll be an evil Dark Lord and let you figure out where they are on your own.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok, here's part of the way you can help support MT and get yourself a nice bargin in the mean time.

$60 for the first year gets you 50MB web hosting account with upto 5GB monthly traffic. It also gets you a business card add on the schools directory as well as a 1 month free spot on the premium banner rotation. (That alones worth over $100US)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=7508

This special offer is only available to MartialTalk Members, and only until the end of April.

Thank you for your support.
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *http://rustaz.com
> 
> I'll be an evil Dark Lord and let you figure out where they are on your own.  *



Kaith,
I went to your site last night and couldn't figure out a fricking thing . I know i'm not too terribly dumb but a click here and there and nothing happened for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2003)

Look under "Creations".  Theres more in the forum, but you have to apply for access to the private areas.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Look under "Creations".  Theres more in the forum, but you have to apply for access to the private areas. *



Alright, gotcha.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

pay........no way


----------

